
Top Concerns When Choosing a Tech Stack for Your Personal Website - webappsecperson
https://formcake.com/blog/top-concerns-when-choosing-a-tech-stack-for-your-personal-website
======
gentleman11
Despite being a full stack developer, I am extremely tempted to use a website
builder and a template for my personal site rewrite next month. I have so much
work to do on my side hussle (a game) that it’s just not worth it to polish
everything up with fully custom everything. Honestly, my main worry is that
future clients will judge me for this

